# Removing vinyl self-stick tiles.



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Currently in the process of removing old self-stick vinyl tiles from the kitchen floor. The heat gun works well for getting the tiles off. Is that also the way to go with the sticky adhesive left behind or is a chemical stripper a better choice. Not sure what is going on next. We may have the oak sanded and refinished or may cover it with another vinyl product. Wife is leaning toward vinyl sheet so she can clean and sanitize it well since it is in the kitchen.


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

A mild adhesive remover works well for removing additional adhesive, about $6


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

multi tool scraper blade


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Figured I'd follow up on this. Paint thinner seems to be working fine. Heat ans scrape as much as I can with the heat gun then wipe down with paint thinner and wipe dry.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Jim,

STOP that, or we're gonna read about you in the news. 



> We may have the oak sanded and refinished


So, you're saying the tiles were glued directly over hardwood planks? If so, boy that was wrong. Normally you'd have some kind of 1/4" underlayment under vinyl when the subfloor is wooden. Can you verify that?



> multi tool scraper blade


Nice thought, but self-stick adhesive film is just a very thin film. This will not work.

Jaz


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Jim--If you are going with sheet goods you will be putting down 1/4 inch underlayment--glue residue won't matter. 

Sanding the original--? be careful with the solvents---Jazz was not kidding about the fire hazard

Burns are no laughing matter---do be careful---Mike---


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Jim F said:


> Figured I'd follow up on this. Paint thinner seems to be working fine. Heat ans scrape as much as I can with the heat gun then wipe down with paint thinner and wipe dry.


Don't remember the name of the product we were using to remove sticky floor tiles, but the back of the can said "WARNING: This product may cause sudden respiratory failure and DEATH in concentrations as little as 3PPM" or something to that effect.

Check those MSDS Sheets and read the backs of all your chemicals!


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

"So, you're saying the tiles were glued directly over hardwood planks? If so, boy that was wrong. Normally you'd have some kind of 1/4" underlayment under vinyl when the subfloor is wooden. Can you verify that?"
Yes, definately the same oak floor that is throughtout the rest of the house. A P.O. at some point had the floor in the dining room refinished but the kitchen was covered with self-stick vinyl tiles and the living room was covered with wall to wall carpet. As a result, the floor in both of those areas have a dull darker appearand and the dining room had a brighter glossier apperance

For now I'm mostly concerned with getting all the tile and sticky residue off the floor before the remodling takes place. My new cabinets are coming 2/22. In the meantime I don't want all that tack on the floor attracting dirt, not to mention the people and pets that have to walk on it. I will probably either put down sheet vinyl over an underlayment, or some sort of floating floor system. My wife wants to be able to scrub the kitchen floor whatever we put down so a finished oak floor is probably not an option. 

So what would be safer than paint thinner? Obviosly I would not be using the paint thinner and the heat gun at the same time but the fumes are a concern.


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

You may want to consider a stone tile of some type and just remove any thickness in glue which may make the floor unleveled and install backer board immediately which will eliminate any concerns until you choose your stone flooring.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Not considering tile at all. The ceiling height is already only 7ft. Do not want to raise the floor that much. I will look for a safer adhesive remover.


----------



## Alcarte (Jan 29, 2011)

I can understand that but your over all finished floor would be less than 1" at max


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

So I got oderless mineral spirits and just started back up diong this after battling snow for the last 3-4 days. Is that a better than paint thinner? Realize I still have to be careful around flames and my range is pilotless. The guy at Lowes recommended this stuff http://www.goofoffstainremover.com/ . But I just don't trust them anymore.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Goof Off is Xylene---a wonderful solvent but expensive and a lot nastier than thinner.

Always use the mildest solvent that will solve the problem.--Stick with what's already working--Mike--


----------

